# Sedona Springs deed back



## anne1125 (Sep 22, 2014)

Does anyone know if this resort will take back a unit?  We own  a 2 bedroom every other year and don't travel much anymore.  We don't owe anything on it but think it will be easier to give it back than to sell it.

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 22, 2014)

anne1125 said:


> Does anyone know if this resort will take back a unit?  We own  a 2 bedroom every other year and don't travel much anymore.  We don't owe anything on it but think it will be easier to give it back than to sell it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anne



Contact someone with authority at the resort for the answer to this question.  Policies change so what was true yesterday may not be true tomorrow.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2014)

Address your request-in writing- to the HOA. Simply calling or emailing the resort desk will just get you a simply 'No'. It may, and probably will take some persistence.

Have you listed it as a giveaway in the TUG Bargain Deals? Those are nice places. Some friendly TUGgers might give it a new home without costing you much, and avoiding begging the HOA to take it back.

Jim

Added. Oh, I just saw the listing. Good Luck


----------



## PrairieGirl (Sep 22, 2014)

*yes, try to give it away*

I agree with Jim, I doubt you will have trouble finding someone to take your unit - try an ad here in bargain deals!


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 22, 2014)

PrairieGirl said:


> I agree with Jim, I doubt you will have trouble finding someone to take your unit - try an ad here in bargain deals!



She does have an ad for this in the bargain deals forum.  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217193


----------



## presley (Sep 22, 2014)

You are doing the right thing by trying to give away while trying to find out if the resort will take it back.  It can take months for the resort to take it back and it may be quicker if someone will take it from you.

Most resorts will not take it back unless you are adamant that you will not pay another dollar towards your MFs.  Some will want you to "prove" that by not paying for a year or more before they will take it back.  If you have a convincing enough personal crisis, they may agree to take it back sooner.  Good luck and know that it takes time.


----------



## anne1125 (Sep 22, 2014)

thanks for the replies.


----------



## rgwardri (Sep 28, 2014)

My wife and I live in Arizona and we have had timeshares for over 20 years.  The resort will not take back your weeks as you have deeded timeshare property.  You can attempt to sell it at the resort but this is not easy.  The best option is to unwind the property by using a firm that specializing in unwinding the timeshare, the cost the last time I checked was between $2,000 to $4,000.  I hope this is of help.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 28, 2014)

rgwardri said:


> My wife and I live in Arizona and we have had timeshares for over 20 years.  The resort will not take back your weeks as you have deeded timeshare property.  You can attempt to sell it at the resort but this is not easy.  The best option is to unwind the property by using a firm that specializing in unwinding the timeshare, the cost the last time I checked was between $2,000 to $4,000.  I hope this is of help.



This is terrible advice and I suggest that anyone reading this thread should ignore it.

First of all, having a deeded timeshare does not preclude a resort taking it back.

The best option is to use all the available sites to give this away including TUG, eBay classifieds if totally free, Craig's List, RedWeek, other on line forums and physical bulletin boards.

It should never cost $2,000 to rid yourself of a TS, certainly not $4,000.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 28, 2014)

First time poster spewing nonsense. WTF is 'unwinding' anyway. No one who spends any time at all here knows that a deeded TS _should_ be easier to either deed back to a resort (they have something to sell for a profit) or give away, than a vacation club or RTU where nothing actually changes hands. Ignore rgwardri.

Jim


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 28, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> This is terrible advice and I suggest that anyone reading this thread should ignore it.


I couldn't agree more.  Aside from the reasons mentioned above, nearly all of the 'firms' that claim to be able to get you out of your timeshare for a fee are scammers that take your money then disappear, with you still owning your unit.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 28, 2014)

rgwardri said:


> My wife and I live in Arizona and we have had timeshares for over 20 years.  The resort will not take back your weeks as you have deeded timeshare property.  You can attempt to sell it at the resort but this is not easy.  The best option is to unwind the property by using a firm that specializing in unwinding the timeshare, the cost the last time I checked was between $2,000 to $4,000.  I hope this is of help.



Are you running an "unwinding" business?


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 28, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> Are you running an "unwinding" business?



I think they're just unaware of the reality and are relying on the fact they've been owners for a long time. 

Then reality, as anyone who pays attention to the under workings of timeshare, is the these "unwinding" companies are she'll games built to defraud both their customers and HOA's. They take a customers money up front, then package the deeds into a trust and bankrupt the trust. 

What they don't understand is many timeshares have taken action against these companies by disallowing the transfer of the deed if they suspect fraud. As in they won't allow transfers to companies or trusts. It has to be to a person who can be held accountable, not some homeless guy off the street to trust that can be be bankrupted. Some require HUGE advance payment of MF's as far as 5 or 10 years in advance. 

Ignorance is bliss but knowledge is power.


----------



## silentg (Sep 28, 2014)

I like to unwind on vacation, never heard of my timeshare unwinding!


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Sep 28, 2014)

Twice I have deeded back fully owned timeshare weeks back to the resort.  One was a Fairfield New Bern resort, over 10 years ago, and it didn't cost a cent.  

The 2nd resort we deeded back was a VRI resort (Nob Hill Inn in San Francisco) where the maintenance fees for a 1-bedroom had risen to $1,400 year!  I wrote a letter to the resort manager asking to deed the resort back to them.  I explained that we were having financial problems (job loss), could not afford the fees, and within 30 days they sent me the paperwork to transfer our ownership back to the resort.  I think there was a cost for the transfer ($250?), but we were so happy to pay that instead of the $1,400 that was due that January for maintenance fees.  

So, in 2 out of 2 tries, our resorts took units back.  Mind you, these were resorts that owners were not even able to GIVE AWAY on Ebay.  So, I suggest sending off a letter to the resort manager as the very first thing you should do, because if they agree --- it might be your easiest option.  You could also simultaneously offer it as a "freebie" in the bargain ads.

I agree with those who say never pay someone thousands of dollars to take a timeshare off your hands.  They are often expensive scammers, and not to be trusted!

-- Rene


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 28, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Address your request-in writing- to the HOA. Simply calling or emailing the resort desk will just get you a simply 'No'. It may, and probably will take some persistence.



I disagree with this.  A letter gives you only one shot and who knows who will open it and what will be done with it after it is opened.  I successfully did Deed Backs at 4 different Resorts.  One was in Texas, one in Mississippi, one in New Mexico and one in Florida.  In each case I had to call multiple times and  tried to get the ear of as many different people as I could.  I honestly think if I had written letters to the 4 Resorts, I would still own my Weeks.

George


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Sep 28, 2014)

bogey21 said:


> ....In each case I had to call multiple times and  tried to get the ear of as many different people as I could.  I honestly think if I had written letters to the 4 Resorts, I would still own my Weeks.
> 
> George



You know, I think that George may be right about the calling first.  It has been a while ago, but I think I did call the San Francisco timeshare and talk to several people at the resort first.  I think after a couple of calls, someone told me they had heard that for someone with a job loss, there was the possibility of getting the Board to take the timeshare back.  Someone also told me who to write the letter to, because there was no way I would have know that otherwise.  I was curious if they would come back and ask me to include some documentation of my job loss, but they never did.  I did include in my letter that we had been owners and faithful maintenance fee payers for 10+ years. 

--- Rene


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 29, 2014)

silentg said:


> I like to unwind on vacation, never heard of my timeshare unwinding!



Fancy talk used by someone wishing to seperate your money from your wallet.


----------



## ducote (Mar 11, 2015)

I gave a Orlando WG property back approx. 1 month ago without a problem, no cost. Call them and they will direct you from there


----------

